# Fox Business Gerald Celente predicts US first Undeveloped nation



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice happy thoughts video of the day. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46MEqEgdLTg[/ame]


For those without Highspeed....

He says, No more consumer Christmas, Heck it's only 100 years that it's been this way. Food will be more important than gadget gifts and the retailers are gonna be blind sided.

Food riots, squatter rebellions, tax revolts, and job marches.
The coming collapse goes MSM...


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

I think he said what many of us have been saying, but he pushed the date back to 2012, I look for 2010 for the tax revolts and job marches.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

stranger said:


> I think he said what many of us have been saying, but he pushed the date back to 2012, I look for 2010 for the tax revolts and job marches.


I figure he means that it will be done by 2012... So your 2010 time frame would fit in nicely.


----------



## Razorback21 (May 13, 2003)

Did a little bit of research on here about this Celente guy....I would normally say that the dude is a crackpot as well, except he has been right so many times on this economic mess. You do not have to believe every detail of what he says, but you at least have to weigh what he is saying from a broad view and put some stock in it based on his previous predictions. Good post Stanb999!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Where are we now that even mainstream media is saying these things?

Suddenly I'm not so far out on the lunatic fringe anymore.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Ernie said:


> Where are we now that even mainstream media is saying these things?
> 
> Suddenly I'm not so far out on the lunatic fringe anymore.


Don't worry Erine!!!

You are a mad hatter in my book.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

stanb999 said:


> Don't worry Erine!!!
> 
> You are a mad hatter in my book.


Yeah Dude, don't get down, we still think your nuts man. We still have tinfoil reserved for you. We're your friends through thick and thin (gauge foil).


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

. . ."Lunatic fringe" . . . 

Never heard that ..................

That couldn't possibly be said about Anybody on HT . . . .!!!

We all is just folks.........


But I'm not sure about the rest of the world . . . they is stinkin nuts . . . . .


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Ernie said:


> Where are we now that even mainstream media is saying these things?
> 
> Suddenly I'm not so far out on the lunatic fringe anymore.


I feel so... so... Common. Ugh.

Just like that great Marxist, Groucho use to say... I wouldn't join any club that'd have me for a member.

I may have to start wearing my climbing knickers and a 'twit' hat again....


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

The consumer Christmas has only been a tradition for 100 years?

Curiousity - - when, why, and who started it? Well, nevermind the why. The when has already been answered. I guess that leaves the who?


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

100 years for city people maybe. My mom was born in 1921 out here in the country and she would always talk about her christmas gifts would be a bag of candy and hopefully a new pair of shoes. That was it! What would people think today if that was all they woke up to for Christmas.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I just have to say that Ernie, seedspreader and texican all have great-lookin beards!!!! 

we're giving my sister/family a cord of wood for christmas. beyond that we'll cook up a bunch of food together--that's always been my best gift anyways.


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

Lumps of coal and bags of switches for everyone. Bah, humbug.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

There's a documentary about the history of Christmas that runs on the History Channel. For non-Catholics, Christmas became a holiday for the mainstream in the late 1800's and was basically invented by department stores. (For Catholics, Christmas has been the Solemnity of the Birth of Christ for a few centuries). 

If you're of the mindset that the Pilgrims founded America, it should be noted that Christmas was one of their major beefs with the COE, and they adamantly refused to acknowledge or celebrate it any way whatsoever. Christmas was forbidden in Massachusetts for a long time. In Virginia however, it was celebrated as it was in England - which was basically Mardi Gras in December.

In my family (Catholic), Christmas has been celebrated as two holidays at once - first the religious, and the social which was mostly about the whole big family getting together. Various age groups did this in different ways, but the only real gift giving was to children. Gifts between adults tended to be homemade or non-tangible. It was a sort of a big deal when you stopped getting presents and instead shared a bottle of wine or three with your cousins (and your way too cool Great-Uncles). Spending too much money on Christmas was considered vulgar and snobbish and would get you a tongue-lashing from my grandmother. We never say any conflict between the two celebrations, because to our minds they were two seperate things.

To this day, I've never understood people going into hock for Christmas.


----------



## Possumcat (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow....it's gone mainstream....I feel so ordinary. :icecream:


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We've always kept Christmas pretty simple. Lots of good food, Christmas music on the radio, and mainly only the small kids get more than one or two gifts. I send homemade food to family and friends, and take gift bags of baked goodies to the neighbors. We've tried hard to keep our kids focused on the Jesus part of Christmas and not on how many boxes are under the tree. I've even explained that Jesus probably wasn't born on December 25th, but we've picked that day to celebrate his birth anyway.

So we'll be in style this Christmas? I hardly know how to act! This is so unexpected!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

wyld thang said:


> I just have to say that Ernie, seedspreader and texican all have great-lookin beards!!!!
> 
> we're giving my sister/family a cord of wood for christmas. beyond that we'll cook up a bunch of food together--that's always been my best gift anyways.


We don't really celebrate Christmas around here. It's not a biblical holiday. We do a few things, such as spend time with family around Christmas, but we don't buy a lot of gifts or anything. We generally buy a board game or something for the boys and cook a series of good meals that everyone enjoys. It's a fun time. 

Thanks for the beard compliment. I've been coveting Texican's beard for awhile, but mine own grew out to hillbilly length and no further. I can't seem to get to the biblical prophet stage I'm going for! I initially grew a beard years ago to cover up some scar tissue along my jawline, but discovered I really liked having one. Good thing too, because it never effectively covered up the scar.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

I just give Silver Eagles to everyone except my wife, i give her the bill for the Eagles in a nice card though.


----------



## Horns Bach (Mar 11, 2008)

What exactly is an "undeveloped nation"?


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Ernie said:


> We don't really celebrate Christmas around here. It's not a biblical holiday. We do a few things, such as spend time with family around Christmas, but we don't buy a lot of gifts or anything. We generally buy a board game or something for the boys and cook a series of good meals that everyone enjoys. It's a fun time.


LOL, can't help myself. What I am going to tell you, I don't tell you so that you will or won't celebrate Christmas, but just so you have a good balanced Biblical approach to holidays and celebration and the Christian.

I won't mention which holiday it is (yet) but Jesus attended a religious jewish holiday that was not given in the Old Testament as an actual biblical holiday.

The WAY christmas is celebrated is something to take issue with (IMO) but celebrating a holiday (or not celebrating a holiday) because it's in the bible (or not in the bible) is purely a choice of the christian (and I know you didn't say anything contrary to that). 

God has given us his biblical principles in the Bible that should allow us to figure out what holidays honor him and which don't and what types of celebrations do and don't. 

Now... BACK TO THE REVOLUTION!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

wyld thang said:


> I just have to say that Ernie, seedspreader and texican all have great-lookin beards!!!!
> 
> we're giving my sister/family a cord of wood for christmas. beyond that we'll cook up a bunch of food together--that's always been my best gift anyways.


Thanks... one day I may attempt a grow-out like Texican's. As it stands today, I am just wearing a fu man chu.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

Horns Bach said:


> What exactly is an "undeveloped nation"?


 I guess we're just a negitive nation.


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

Horns Bach said:


> What exactly is an "undeveloped nation"?


Technically it's a third world country, which is why I can't quite figure out how we'll be the first undeveloped nation.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Where are we now that even mainstream media is saying these things?
> 
> Suddenly I'm not so far out on the lunatic fringe anymore.


 This is because we've been standing still. The lunatic fringe is now aways over there. 

But we're still a good piece from being in the mainstream though.

.....Alan.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

fu manchus work too 

I keep asking my hubby to grow a ZZtop beard, but it wouldn't be good for business...(he does have a beard tho )


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

I read that earlier today. Great! We make our living selling crafts; mostly for Christmas gifts. Our last three shows have been down 25%, 25%, and 30% respectively. Just great! Oh well.


----------



## Possumcat (Oct 2, 2008)

booklover said:


> Technically it's a third world country, which is why I can't quite figure out how we'll be the first undeveloped nation.


I think they mean we were once developed now we're "un" developed...like undone so to speak.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

another prediction of doom:



> http://calculatedrisk.blogspot.com/2008/11/whitehead-worse-than-depression.html
> 
> Whitehead: "Worse than the Depression"
> 
> ...


of course, maybe he's just trying to make people believe the 700 billion needs to be even bigger.

--sgl


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I think that's it. They're working on giving away even more money and converting even more banks to holding companies. 

It's pretty scary just how fast our government is converting to socialism. It's happened in a matter of months so far. An armed coup de tat couldn't have done it this fast.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Yes and I think they (the government... BOTH PARTIES) feel emboldened by the cry for "change" and have sped up even more in the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Razorback21 (May 13, 2003)

Google this guy and you will see how many different websites picked up his talk on FOX Business after hours. He has really struck a chord (or is it fear?!) with a lot of people.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

wrings hands together... waiting for HDTV's to come down in price so I can buy one for every room!

Was gonna buy a $1,200 one..now I may be able to buy 2 for the price of one? and maybe a little one for my kitchen? I spend a lot of time in the kitchen cooking.

I am getting so excited.. waiting for the sales! I have been saving my dollars all year long to get a new TV! oh hurry sales! hurry!

Ya think grain grinders will go on sale? LOL! a girl should have two you know! in case one breaks down. <wink>


----------



## dock671 (Sep 29, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Where are we now that even mainstream media is saying these things?
> 
> Suddenly I'm not so far out on the lunatic fringe anymore.


I've got to do this, this song has been in my head ever since I read this thread last night. :sing:

Lunatic Fringe by Red Ryder

I know you're out there
You're in hiding
And you hold your meetings
We can hear you coming
We know what you're after
We're wise to you this time
We won't let you kill the laughter

Lunatic Fringe
In the twilight's last gleaming
This is open season
But you won't get too far
We know you've got to blame someone
For your own confusion
But we're on guard this time
Against your final solution

We can hear you coming
(We can hear you coming)
No you're not going to win this time
We can hear the footsteps
(We can hear the footsteps)
Way out along the walkway
Lunatic Fringe
We know you're out there
But in these new dark ages
There will still be light

An eye for an eye
Well, before you go under
Can you feel the resistance
Can you feel the....thunder


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

HUGE Red Ryder fan here!!
Now which packed up box has those cd's in it.... now it is in my head and I have to hear the whole album.
Did I mention I am a huge Red Ryder fan? And I like the Stranglers too. Haven't thought of either of those in years.. or Blue Nile.
Thanks for awakening a dead part of my brain and for causing me to rip the storage closet apart in a desparate search.


----------



## dock671 (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a quick fix lol.
Official Red Ryder myspace
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=97393815


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you. I needed that.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks now you've got the song in my head too--great song though, it'll make a great theme song for the resistance


----------



## countrymouse (Nov 9, 2004)

booklover said:


> Technically it's a third world country, which is why I can't quite figure out how we'll be the first undeveloped nation.


"Third World" refers to any country that didn't take sides during the cold war--so we can always avoid that designation.

They usually say "developing", so I guess we'd be an "undeveloping" country if you wanted to be PC about it! :lookout:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Maybe he meant "first among the undeveloped nations" (as in the leader of the pack)? Cause we are sure not the first nation to come undeveloped.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Looked at the link. I don't buy it. Sheeple will still be fat, dumb, and (un)happy in four years, still buying toys for their children (and other family) in place of actualy interaction for decades.

Yes, they won't be able to afford it, but many can't afford what they spend now, even if they can afford the payments.

In short, he might be correct, but I'm betting on the stubborn stupidity of the consumer to win, place, and show, even with foreclosure and bankruptcy.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Christmas should be about family... and food.... and whiskey! A true celebration of the spirits!!!


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Wayne02 said:


> Christmas should be about family... and food.... and whiskey! A true celebration of the spirits!!!


I vehemently disagree! It is about mead and beer! Not whiskey!

But you are correct when you say that it is about family (food, too!)


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

countrymouse said:


> "Third World" refers to any country that didn't take sides during the cold war--so we can always avoid that designation.


No, I'm sorry, but you're wrong. I was living in Moscow at the end of the Cold War. It was a 3rd world country at that point.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Actually there is Third World as a designation/name for a certain group of countries, and "third world" used as a description--noun, adjective, you're both right. Kiss and make up.


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

SMOOCH!!!:buds:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

wyld thang said:


> fu manchus work too
> 
> I keep asking my hubby to grow a ZZtop beard, but it wouldn't be good for business...(he does have a beard tho )


One year with the Park Service, I had a ZZ Top beard, a real belly brusher... my superiors were vehemently opposed to me having it... funny thing, one day the Director of the NPS showed up, came over and congratulated me on having a very "John Muir" looking beard. Got him to sign a visitor comment form... (my get out of trouble because of a long beard card).


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

texican said:


> One year with the Park Service, I had a ZZ Top beard, a real belly brusher... my superiors were vehemently opposed to me having it... funny thing, one day the Director of the NPS showed up, came over and congratulated me on having a very "John Muir" looking beard. Got him to sign a visitor comment form... (my get out of trouble because of a long beard card).


work it baby! I bet you were an awesome Park Dude!!!:cowboy:


----------



## reluctantpatriot (Mar 9, 2003)

I think we are growing more to be uncouth than undeveloped.


----------



## Mrs Katzenchix (Aug 19, 2005)

Googled Gerald Celente & found this image in an newspaper article. does this guy look familiar to anyone else?

http://www.elpasotimes.com/opinion/ci_10986996


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Doh! I've been outed.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Nope . . the ears don't match.

They are more like what comes from DNA strain #958769821


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

So, if this meltdown is going to happen in 2010 or 2012, what kinds of thing should large family be doing to prepare?

I like at least the romantic idea of being a "homesteader" or self-sufficient, but in reality we have very few skills or resources.

We are currently taking steps to move to an area that is less populated and where we have a strong social-religious network.

We are also taking steps to get completely out of debt and learning to live within our means.

We can do some hunting and gardening to off-set food costs, but nothing major due to finances and resources.

Unfortunately we are going to be in-town renters and even if we were able to buy a homestead soon, we would likely never have it paid off in our lifetime.

So what happens to people like us? Do our landlords boot us for not paying rent even if nobody else can pay it either in a depression?

Would it be a good idea to buy a serviceable travel trailer, so we at least had shelter and a place to cook whatever food we could find?

If anything this video, as well as what is happening in society, has got me thinking about things.

Maybe I can grow a beard to save razor and shaving cream costs!!!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Heya whodunit,

So you folks have decided to take the rental approach and not cash out and buy something? As I continue to learn more and grow, I personally see small town life with a couple of acres as being a VIABLE and SUSTAINABLE path for many. 

There are many hardcore preppers/survivalist here who may disagree with me (right now) but I think that you actually have one of the HARDEST puzzle pieces to obtain within your grasp... that strong social-religious network you mentioned.

I personally think that there are going to be a LOT of surprised "survivalists" who moved to the middle of nowhere hundreds or thousands of miles away from any friends, who have no church family and are isolated from their own local communities. In my opinion, those folks are going to be behind the curve. They may do well at the beginning, but the long game all depends on community.


----------



## Razorback21 (May 13, 2003)

seedspreader said:


> As I continue to learn more and grow, I personally see small town life with a couple of acres as being a VIABLE and SUSTAINABLE path for many.
> 
> There are many hardcore preppers/survivalist here who may disagree with me (right now) but I think that you actually have one of the HARDEST puzzle pieces to obtain within your grasp... that strong social-religious network you mentioned.
> 
> I personally think that there are going to be a LOT of surprised "survivalists" who moved to the middle of nowhere hundreds or thousands of miles away from any friends, who have no church family and are isolated from their own local communities. In my opinion, those folks are going to be behind the curve. They may do well at the beginning, but the long game all depends on community.


I've wanted to move back down to Arkansas where the taxes and Cost of Living is cheaper than Illinois, but in a SHTF scenario, we have a great support system here, our food growing capabilities have taken 14 years to develop on this farm and I would be leary in this environment of having to start from scratch. We could grow enough food to take care of a good number of people, which in times of defense against the evil of others, would benefit us. Got to defend the breadbasket you know!

The goodwill of being a good neighbor may come back to help you in the the most challenging times.


----------



## FUNKY PIONEER (Sep 20, 2005)

Back in the depression is was very common for people to be evicted.ITs happening all over right now at alarming rates.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

So, if this meltdown is going to happen in 2010 or 2012, what kinds of thing should large family be doing to prepare?

I like at least the romantic idea of being a "homesteader" or self-sufficient, but in reality we have very few skills or resources.

We are currently taking steps to move to an area that is less populated and where we have a strong social-religious network.

We are also taking steps to get completely out of debt and learning to live within our means.

We can do some hunting and gardening to off-set food costs, but nothing major due to finances and resources.

Unfortunately we are going to be in-town renters and even if we were able to buy a homestead soon, we would likely never have it paid off in our lifetime.

So what happens to people like us? Do our landlords boot us for not paying rent even if nobody else can pay it either in a depression?

Would it be a good idea to buy a serviceable travel trailer, so we at least had shelter and a place to cook whatever food we could find?

If anything this video, as well as what is happening in society, has got me thinking about things.

Maybe I can grow a beard to save razor and shaving cream costs!!!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Whodunit, Don't know where you live but I wouldn't put much of any priority into the 'hunting' thing. In very nasty times 'game' is going to disappear to poaching in a big hurry. And anybody who thinks they can ---at their will---go shoot a deer for dinner . . . is gonna get very hungry.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

whodunit said:


> So, if this meltdown is going to happen in 2010 or 2012, what kinds of thing should large family be doing to prepare?
> 
> Stock food, stock medicine, stock the belief in your god.
> 
> ...





Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## reluctantpatriot (Mar 9, 2003)

A rifle, shotgun and four wheel drive, a homesteader can survive....


----------

